
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Twitter* (*But Were Afraid to Ask) - monkeymagick
https://hackernoon.com/everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-about-twitter-but-were-afraid-to-ask-f8d65edb462b
======
oseph
My favourite way to use Twitter is not using it.

------
smacktoward
This page should just have "NEVER TWEET" on it in 120 point bold type.

------
bunya017
and it's behind a paywall, fantastic. !

~~~
monkeymagick
Apologies. Friend link here: [https://hackernoon.com/everything-you-always-
wanted-to-know-...](https://hackernoon.com/everything-you-always-wanted-to-
know-about-twitter-but-were-afraid-to-
ask-f8d65edb462b?source=friends_link&sk=804bcaffff69d10bc780443074e43300)

